# Surface pro 2 vs. Surface pro 3 [Alternativen?]



## Mr.Harper (24. August 2014)

Halli Hallo liebe Comm,

ich weiß, dass so ein Thema eigentlich in die Kaufberatung gehört, aber es gibt ja für Tablets kein gesondertes Unterforum dh schreib ich mal hier rein.

Ich suche momentan ein Tablet für die Uni, auf dem ich vernünftig mit dem Stylus (daher wacom oder ähnliches) schreiben kann und auf dem Office läuft. Mir wäre das am liebsten mit vollwertigen Windows 8.1.
Daneben soll es mir noch als Teilersatz für Laptop und Multimedia-Tablet zu Hause dienen.

Viele Alternativen gibt es da leider nicht. Hab mich jetzt auf das Surface pro 3 festgeschossen. Kriege das mit nem intel i3, 64gb ssd und 4gb ddr3 für 720 tacken im Store oder halt das Surface pro 2 mit nem intel i5, 64gb ssd und 4gb ddr4 + type cover 2 für 700 euro.

Das ist ne Menge Geld und als Student bin ich dann auch erstmal blank. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob sich der Aufpreis für das Surface 3 lohnt. Auf der einen Seite hat es den größeren Bildschirm, was beim mitschreiben und bearbeiten von Vorlesungen sicher nicht schlecht ist, auf der anderen Seite ist die Hardware etwas schwächer und ich krieg das Type Cover 3 nicht kostenlos dazu. Wäre nicht zu schlimm, weil ich eh noch ne gesonderte Tastatur dafür hätte.

Ich würde einfach mal eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen dazu hören und eventuell hat ja jemand für mich noch ne Alternative. Klar ist das Spielerei, aber ich habe auf der einen Seite viel Spaß an sowas und ich würde das schon viel benutzen.


Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus für eure Anregungen.

Mfg, Fabian


Edit: Ganz vergessen: Spiele wie Hearthstone, CSS und ähnliches sollten drauf laufen


----------



## Atothedrian (24. August 2014)

Hi ich empfehle die mal folgenden Test:
Test Microsoft Surface Pro 3 Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Dort werden auch vergleiche zum Surface Pro 2 gezogen. Ich persönlich finde 64GB sehr mager auch wenn man mit ner Micro SD Karte natürlich erweitern kann. Dell hat einige Tablets mit 11" in einem ähnlichen Preisbereich. 
Fürs Surface 3 im Gegensatz zum Surface 2 sprechen für mich:
-Gewicht
-Formfaktor
-Besserer Digitizer

Ich würde angesichts des eher geringen Aufpreises ( Da du ja noch ne Tastatur hast) zum 3er greifen. Der bessere Ständer ist ne gute Sache, die beiden Einstellungen die das SP2 kann sind aber auch zum Arbeiten geeignet. 

Bis auf Dell und MS fallen mir keine weiteren Tablets mit 10"+ ein die Auch einen i3 mindestens verbauen. Der Rest sind Atom Prozessoren und da wird's mit CSS glaub ich schon eng.

Generell investiert man das Geld nur ein mal fürs Studium, dann würd ich lieber noch 2 Monate sparen und solang Papier und Stift nehmen und dann das 3er holen.


----------



## Ahab (25. August 2014)

Die Vorteile des 3er kann das 2er nur noch über den Preis aufwiegen. Dass das Pro 3 einen i3 hat würde ich eher als Vorteil sehen: er ist sparsamer als der i5 und zum Arbeiten von der Leistung her vollkommen ausreichend. 

Ich würde definitiv zum Pro 3 greifen und fehlendes Zubehör einfach schrittweise dazukaufen. Die Lösungen von Dell, Acer, Lenovo und HP (bieten allesamt auch Core i-Tablets) können meiner Meinung nach nicht mit dem SPro 3 mithalten. Es bietet zuviele einzigartige Eigenschaften, die auch alle einen Mehrwert bieten.


----------



## Mr.Harper (25. August 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Werde denk ich mal zum sp3 mit dem i5 und 128gb greifen. Der i3 ist eventuell doch etwas zu schwach für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Atothedrian (25. August 2014)

Mir würde ein i3 vermutlich auch reichen, aber die Konfig mit 64GB ist einfach Mist. Wenn 128GB dabei wäre, wäre das um einiges brauchbar. Und es ist für mich keine Alternative Programme auf ne SD Karte auszulagern.

Bei deiner Wahlkonfig schau dir mal die Bundles ans die Cyberport und Notebookbilliger.de anbieten. Tablet + Cover kostet 1080 € statt 1130€, sofern du das Cover gerne hättest. Für 20€ mehr gibs ich ein Jahr Office wenn bedarf besteht. Wobei ich als Student eher zu University Version greifen würde, wo man 80€ für 4 Jahre ausgibt.


----------



## Mr.Harper (25. August 2014)

Bin halt leider kein Student in Deutschland. Studiere im Ausland und hab keine Uni-Email etc. Muss die Studentenangebote immer über meinen Bruder oder Freunde wahrnehmen. 
Der i3 ist halt nur halb so schnell wie der i5 in den Benchmarks die so im Netz sind. Die HD4200 ist halt auch echt langsam. Bezweifel mal, dass selbst Spiele wie Hearthstone u.ä. nicht sauber drauf laufen.
Hab momentan Office 365 im Abo. Die University Version fällt aus dem oben genannte Grund leider weg =/


----------



## Atothedrian (25. August 2014)

Das Studentenprogramm von MS bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf Deutschland. Musst nur den online Store wechseln. Beispiel Irland:
Shop Student store | Microsoft Store

Naja wenn jetzt CAD nutzen möchte würde ich zustimmen. Aber für z.B. n Programm kompilieren oder Office etc. reicht der locker. Aufgrund des niedrigeren TDP geht Notebookcheck auch davon aus das sich das wesentlich auf Hitzeentwicklung und Akkulaufzeit auswirkt, was für mich bei einem Tablet wichtiger ist. Aber wie gesagt mit 64GB für mich zumindest uninteressant.

P.S: Mit einer HD4000 läuft SC2 auf niedrig flüssig. Für mal ein Spielchen reicht mir das


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2014)

Im Tablet Bereich gibt es kaum leistungsfähige Alternativen. Wenn du aber nach Convertibles schaust sieht es schon wieder anders aus. Z.B. von Sony:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/sony+notebooks/vaio+duo+1113
Oder Lenovo:
http://shop.lenovo.com/de/de/laptops/thinkpad/yoga-series/yoga/


----------



## Truble187 (27. August 2014)

Also ich habe mir das Surface pro 3 i5 128GB gestern als Student für 1016 (inkl. Cover) gekauft. 
Gestern habe ich dann in Prospekt von Expert gesehen, dass sie genau das gleich Surface inkl. cover für
999 anbieten. Daran siehst du, du brauchst den Studentenrabatt nicht.

Gruß

http://www.expert.de/shop/pc-zubehor/microsoft-surface-pro3-ci5-4gb-128gb.html


----------

